# Calling All Zombies, Spooks and Ghosties



## Fofk1 (Sep 17, 2011)

The Friends of Fort Knox are actively seeking volunteer zombies, ghosts, ghouls and general “spookified” folks, for this year’s annual Fright at the Fort event this October. One of Maine’s largest Halloween events, Fright at the Fort takes place the last two Fridays/Saturdays, October 21, 22, 28 and 29, from 5:30 PM until 9 PM. Visitors are guided through the dark passageways of the 19th Century granite fortification where various horrific scenes and spooks await them.

Volunteers are being recruited to help haunt the Fort or lead guests through the twisted Fright course. Groups of volunteers are encouraged and there are areas of the Fort available for assignment for groups who want to spook. An orientation session for all Fright volunteers will take place at the Fort Knox Visitor and Education Center, Saturday, October 1, at 10 AM.

Interested volunteers may contact Leon Seymour, executive director of the Friends of Fort Knox, at 469-6553 or email him at [email protected]

The Friends are calling the month of October, “Shocktober” at Fort Knox as they plan a series of events each and every weekend. The first three Saturday evenings, hourly, from 7 PM until 10 PM, visitors may join the East Ghost Ghost Trackers, in ghost tours of the Fort. The Ghost Trackers relate stories of ghost sightings at the Fort and display equipment they use in paranormal investigations. Tour groups are limited to twenty people and tickets, $10 per person, should be purchased in advance by telephoning the Friends at 469-6553 or stopping into the Fort gift shop.

Aside from the scary activities at Fort Knox, in October, there will be a Civil War cannon firing demonstration, by the 6th Maine Battery, Saturday and Sunday, October 8th and 9th, from 10 AM until 4 PM.

Proceeds from Fright at the Fort help the Friends of Fort Knox ongoing restoration efforts. The organization’s mission is to preserve Fort Knox and enhance its educational, cultural and economic value for the people of Maine. Fort Knox is a Maine State Historic site managed by the Maine Department of Conservation’s Bureau of Parks and Lands on behalf of the people of Maine.


----------

